# Pensacola Beach Pier Pompano



## LandlockedJT (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone, first report for me on forum. Went to PB Pier Sat Morning with my son. Fished from 7 to 11 am. Cought a total of five pompano. four were keepers. Brought sand fleas and fresh dead shrimp. caught all on fresh dead on a dropper rig. Sorry no pics. Forgot to bring camera. Very windy on pier. Could barely keep large size goofy gig on bottom so switched to bottom rig. A few other people on pier caught on traditional pomp gig.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Any Cobia being caught yet out there........???


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

as of yesterday none yet


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm having to work all weekend so at least I know I'm not having to miss the Cobia action sitting here at my PC


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

I've never been pompano fishing. I accidentally caught one off of bob sikes one time. They fight pretty hard. I need to try it soon off the Pcola pier. When do they start running thick?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Domtasc (3/31/2010)*I've never been pompano fishing. I accidentally caught one off of bob sikes one time. They fight pretty hard. I need to try it soon off the Pcola pier. When do they start running thick?


Now! Those pcola boys are like a cult...they will be slaughtering them and no one but them will know. The only way to find out is go out there. They are very good at keeping it a secret so all of pcola doesnt go to the pier.


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

> *[email protected] (3/31/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Domtasc (3/31/2010)*I've never been pompano fishing. I accidentally caught one off of bob sikes one time. They fight pretty hard. I need to try it soon off the Pcola pier. When do they start running thick?
> ...




Makes sense......


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishinknots (3/31/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *[email protected] (3/31/2010)*
> ...


Cult....maybe. But we don't keep secrets about the pier. Last two years I checked, people were elbow to elbow during the spring run. If we did kept it secret, it's the lousiest kept secret on the planet.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Wookie (3/31/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *fishinknots (3/31/2010)*
> ...


Thats funny...i dont recall reading anything on the internet about the 70 that came over the rail in about 6 hours about 10 days ago....Im not saying I dont blame you guys...like you said its already elbow to elbow.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

If you think they are elbow to elbow now, you should see them on Memorial weekend

oke


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^^^^ LMAO^^^^^^


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL! Yeah that's true. Also Tex, they do talk about the tons of fish caught there. More times than not, during this time a year, most post in the pier section are about Lings n Kings. Cobia n King Macks vs other fish on the pier is like the NFL vs Areana Football. There are people who like both but much more often you'll here discussions about the Dallas Cowboys rather than the Dallas Desperadoes. 

Out of all seriousness. If you ask, I'm more than sure they'll tell.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm waiting on the Spanish Mackeral bite to pickup, anybody catching any yet? Plan on coming over Sunday if the weather plays nice.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be out there tomorrow so I'll hit you up if I run across any.


----------

